# FR: ne t’a pas vue / ne t’avait pas vue



## albondiga

Hi all,

I was just revisiting an old dialogue from a language learning program, and it contained both of the following sentences:

_ça fait une éternité qu’on ne *t’a*       pas vue _

_ça       fait longtemps qu’on ne *t’avait* pas vue_

In context, both seem to mean the same thing, so... what's the difference?  Is there any, or can the two tenses be used interchangeably in this context?  Am I missing something obvious here?

[PS: the _vue _was in the transcription from the publisher... I thought upon hearing it that it was _vu _as a verb, but I guess _vue _as a noun is okay here too...)


----------



## Maymonus

"ca fait longtemps qu'on ne t'a pas vue" => "you would say so if you havent seen her again from the last time u did

the second sentence is grammatically not correct, more likely we will say "il y avait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vue" or ça faisait longtemps... => supposing you are meeting her after a long while


and vue is in fact due to 't' located before the verb wich refers to a female person.

Is it clear enough?


----------



## quentin75

je dirais plutot" ça FAISAIT longtemps qu'on en t'avait pas vu" pour accorder les temps


----------



## albondiga

OK, c'est plus clair maintenant... merci!


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

quentin75 said:


> je dirais plutot" ça FAISAIT longtemps qu'on en t'avait pas vu" pour accorder les temps


pourquoi "en"?


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Maymonus said:


> and vue is in fact due to 't' located before the verb wich refers to a female person.


thanks for pointing this out, I was wondering!


----------



## Maître Capello

Maymonus said:


> "ca fait longtemps qu'on ne t'a pas vue" => "you would say so if you havent seen her again from the last time u did
> 
> the second sentence is grammatically not correct, more likely we will say "il y avait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vue" or ça faisait longtemps... => supposing you are meeting her after a long while


 No! The 2nd one is indeed the correct one provided you are currently seeing the person. Otherwise (e.g., because you are talking over the phone and still haven't seen her) you should use the 1st one. Note that the 1st one is sometimes used colloquially instead of the 2nd one…


----------



## Maymonus

Maître Capello said:


> No! The 2nd one is indeed the correct one provided you are currently seeing the person. Otherwise (e.g., because you are talking over the phone and still haven't seen her) you should use the 1st one. Note that the 1st one is sometimes used colloquially instead of the 2nd one…


 
Thats' more or less what I said...I don't really see the difference because I don't really see the mistake you are pointing.
I meant you would say "on ne t'a pas vue" if you haven't seen her again since the last time you did (wich fits with your example about the phone) 
"on ne t'avait pas vue" if u are meeting her (currently) after a long while

(And colloquial is not always correct...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah ! d'accord ! Je n'avais pas compris ce que tu voulais dire ! Moi je ne parlais pas du tout du temps du verbe _faire_ mais uniquement de celui du verbe _voir_… Nous sommes donc du même avis. =)

_Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*. 
__Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*. 
__Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*. _
_Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*. 

_ _Je t'appelle parce que ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue* et qu'on aimerait bien te revoir rapidement. 
_ _Je t'appelle parce que ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*__ et qu'on aimerait bien te revoir rapidement. _
_Je t'appelle parce que ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*__ et qu'on aimerait bien te revoir rapidement. 
_ _Je t'appelle parce que ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*__ et qu'on aimerait bien te revoir rapidement. _


----------



## Maymonus

J'ai tué pour moins que ça 

Ok! No problem then!


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

quentin75 said:


> je dirais plutot" ça FAISAIT longtemps qu'on en t'avait pas vu" pour accorder les temps


 pourquoi "en"?


----------



## Maître Capello

SoupleCommeLeVent said:


> pourquoi "en"?


I think it is a typo; he most likely meant _ne_…


----------



## Harmione

Maître Capello said:


> Ah ! d'accord ! Je n'avais pas compris ce que tu voulais dire ! Moi je ne parlais pas du tout du temps du verbe _faire_ mais uniquement de celui du verbe _voir_… Nous sommes donc du même avis. =)
> 
> _Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*.
> __Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*.
> __Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*. _
> _Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*.
> _/quote]
> 
> Pour moi, les phrases 3 et 4 sont possibles, je pourrais très bien le dire comme cela à quelqu'un en face de moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Harmione said:


> _Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*.
> __Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *faisait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*.
> __Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*avait* pas *vue*. _
> _Ah ! te voilà ! Ça *fait* longtemps qu'on ne t'*a* pas *vue*.
> _
> Pour moi, les phrases 3 et 4 sont possibles, je pourrais très bien le dire comme cela à quelqu'un en face de moi.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu pourrais les dire qu'elles sont forcément correctes !


----------



## Harmione

Je dois dire qu'en tant que prof de langues, j'essaie d'éviter d'être plus royaliste que le roi. Quand un étudiant me propose une phrase en français que je pourrais prononcer moi-même dans un contexte donné, je l'accepte, même si des règles de grammaire pointues la jugent incorrecte. Je vois trop de profs compter des fautes qui n'en sont pas vraiment car acceptées dans l'usage.

Salutations des confins nord du canton de Vaud


----------



## itka

Je suis tout à fait de l'avis d'Harmione...
MC, je ne vois aucune raison de condamner les phrases 3 et 4 que tous les francophones emploient tous les jours...


----------



## Montaigne

Je suis d'accord avec MC.
J'ajoute que "si des profs comptent des fautes qui n'en sont pas vraiment car acceptées dans l'usage", nous ne rendons pas service à leurs étudiants en les invitant à utiliser ce qui fera donc l'objet de sanction.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je suis tout à fait de l'avis d'Harmione...
> MC, je ne vois aucune raison de condamner les phrases 3 et 4 que tous les francophones emploient tous les jours...


Tout comme la plupart des francophones emploient le subjonctif après _après que_, disent _Je m'en rappelle_, _donne-moi-z-en deux_ ou _J'habite sur Paris_…

Jusqu'à ce que les règles officielles changent, il faut considérer comme incorrectes les tournures non acceptées par l'Académie.


----------

